# Connecticut Conventions



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone know of any Connecticut Furry Conventions this year?


----------



## torachi (Jan 10, 2010)

Dunno, but heres to more interest.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2010)

Furfright.

This will be my third year going. Shit is so cash.

More info here.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 18, 2010)

I plan on going to FurFright this year, 1st time.  Also there is Connecticon inj July I believe at the Hartford Convention Center, not specifically a furry convention, but people usually do cos-play and occasionally some poeple, from what I've read online, they go fully suitted.  I plan on going to that too, maybe with a tail .


----------



## insanitosis (Jan 25, 2010)

Furfright is in Cromwell, and Connecticon is a pretty big anime/games/media convention that definitely accepts furrys. I saw a video of a furry parade there from either last year or a couple years ago. A few of my IRL friends go to Connecticon and say its amazing.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 26, 2010)

I read somewhere they changed the location of furfright due to poor hospitality of the hotel staff.  Used to be in waterbury, correct?  I was watching some videos of connecticon, doesn't look like too many people wearing full fursuits, just lots of tails.  I might bring my head if it's done and see what the crowd looks like.  Defenitely wearing my tail and just made a set of ears last night that need fur.  Sucks having no money.


----------



## Jadekatt (Jan 26, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I read somewhere they changed the location of furfright due to poor hospitality of the hotel staff.  Used to be in waterbury, correct?  I was watching some videos of connecticon, doesn't look like too many people wearing full fursuits, just lots of tails.  I might bring my head if it's done and see what the crowd looks like.  Defenitely wearing my tail and just made a set of ears last night that need fur.  Sucks having no money.



Just so you know Furfright used to be at the Sheraton Hotel that was connected to the Airport. Untill 2007 they moved to Waterbury.  Now it looks like they are moving to Cromwell this year 

http://www.furfright.org/


----------



## GadgetKitteh (Jan 29, 2010)

Yay! another convention near me!

FurFright, in Cromwell!? thats like an exit away from me... -happeh dance-

another Con, added to my "Conventions in CT, Which I must go to..." list...

xDD

=^_^=


----------

